# Gold Diggers Beware!!



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

(Popular fairy tale line)

Frog Prince: Kiss me and break the witch's curse!










Mrs.Froggy: I'm not royalty but i have gold too! So, can you kiss me now?! 




























Mrs.Froggy: Any takers? Promise i'll pass on some gold genes


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Aww! What a beautiful lady!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

She says, hi and thanks! Lol


----------

